# Swapping Table And Chairs For A Booth Dinette...



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

I realize that this is a long shot, but thought I'd throw it out there anyway. We have a late 2007 Sydney 31FQBHS (manufactured April '07) in with the Fawn interior, we absolutely love it! With one minor exception -- the table and chairs that we special ordered. It is not that we're unhappy with the table and chairs, but after camping in it for a season, we would like the dinette booth better. The table and chairs are comfortable and more flexible (you can move the chairs around), and we don't need the extra storage under the dinette benches. But being able to take down the table and have a place to lounge while watching TV seems appealing. We did some price checking last fall, and let's just say that getting a dinette booth from the factory would be, well, cost prohibitive.

So, I thought I'd see if there might be any fellow Sydney Outbacker that would be interested in swapping a booth dinette for the table and chairs. Our table and chairs are in mint condition (the chairs were replaced under warranty because of some damage during shipping) and I believe they still have the plastic covering on the seats. We'd be looking for a booth dinette in like condition. We'd be willing to do a straight swap (the table and chairs were about a $400 upgrade I believe).

Our location is southern MN, and we'd be willing to travel a reasonable distance. This isn't something we'd be able to do for a while (gotta wait for the snow to dissappear before we can get the trailer out of storage), but thought I'd see if there is any interest. PM me for more info or if you are interested.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Lorne said:


> I realize that this is a long shot, but thought I'd throw it out there anyway. We have a late 2007 Sydney 31FQBHS (manufactured April '07) in with the Fawn interior, we absolutely love it! With one minor exception -- the table and chairs that we special ordered. It is not that we're unhappy with the table and chairs, but after camping in it for a season, we would like the dinette booth better. The table and chairs are comfortable and more flexible (you can move the chairs around), and we don't need the extra storage under the dinette benches. But being able to take down the table and have a place to lounge while watching TV seems appealing. We did some price checking last fall, and let's just say that getting a dinette booth from the factory would be, well, cost prohibitive.
> 
> So, I thought I'd see if there might be any fellow Sydney Outbacker that would be interested in swapping a booth dinette for the table and chairs. Our table and chairs are in mint condition (the chairs were replaced under warranty because of some damage during shipping) and I believe they still have the plastic covering on the seats. We'd be looking for a booth dinette in like condition. We'd be willing to do a straight swap (the table and chairs were about a $400 upgrade I believe).
> 
> Our location is southern MN, and we'd be willing to travel a reasonable distance. This isn't something we'd be able to do for a while (gotta wait for the snow to dissappear before we can get the trailer out of storage), but thought I'd see if there is any interest. PM me for more info or if you are interested.


I would love to do this, but i have Havana and live very far.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Id certainly be interested ! im just wondering what would be left on the floor after removing our dinette.... 
is the carpet cut around the wall and seats?
has anyone else done this?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I think you would only have screw holes and dented carpet if you removed the dinette. I would do it but color and distance are an issue.

John


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

When we recently traded TT's our dealer was going to just switch them, so I think johnp2000 is right on this one.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I love to switch, but again the distance will make it next to impossible. Maybe we can meet at a rally??

Thor


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

thank you for the info in this post. I was about to settle for the 5er with the table and chairs. I really wanted one with the booth so I will hold out and keep looking.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We removed our booth and bought the table and chairs, unfortunately no longer available. To answer the question of holes, etc. We had to order two new pieces of moulding, move the A/C plug, and fill about 6 small holes. Everything else is just fine. It was easy to do. So, if anyone is thinking of making the switch... go for it!


----------

